# Nominations for Worst Pavement- East Bay.



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

My submission: Grizzly Peak Blvd, down from the steam trains to Centennial Drive: gaping potholes and cracks randomly strewn across the road, and the patches are like speed bumps. All hiding in the shade as you come around a curve. Someone's going to get hurt!
And thanks to the GPC for marking some of the worst before their century each year.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pixxors?


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

I think Orinda takes the cake, they were on the news recently after being voted worst driving roads in the bay, so imagine riding them


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

If there are really bad roads in Orinda they must not be on the regular cycling routes. Miner Road has some potholes, but not many. Moraga Way btwn Orinda & Moraga was repaved a year or 2 ago & is smooth as silk. Loma Cantada isn't so great, but I'm not a person who's going to try and rail a curve on that descent!


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

Chef Tony said:


> My submission: Grizzly Peak Blvd, down from the steam trains to Centennial Drive: gaping potholes and cracks randomly strewn across the road, and the patches are like speed bumps. All hiding in the shade as you come around a curve. Someone's going to get hurt!
> And thanks to the GPC for marking some of the worst before their century each year.


Southgate road, mnt diablo between athenian school and the gate. The worst ever. End thread.


----------



## stan321 (Apr 14, 2008)

IRMB said:


> Southgate road, mnt diablo between athenian school and the gate. The worst ever. End thread.


That section gets my vote too.


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

stan321 said:


> That section gets my vote too.



Make that 3 votes...


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just keep in mind that the rest of the way to the southgate ranger station is a very nice ride. That's probably what makes us resent the short crappy section that precedes it even more.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

budmol3 said:


> Just keep in mind that the rest of the way to the southgate ranger station is a very nice ride. That's probably what makes us resent the short crappy section that precedes it even more.


True, but the point of the thread is name the worst section of road.

I still ride it 2-4 times/week, but that one section is horrid.


----------



## MaxCycles (Nov 24, 2009)

IRMB said:


> Southgate road, mnt diablo between athenian school and the gate. The worst ever. End thread.


Agree.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

IRMB said:


> Southgate road, mnt diablo between athenian school and the gate. The worst ever. End thread.


+1

Dont know how people race through that garbage at the Diablo challenge.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

It's those darned property owners that refuse to fix that crappy section of road approaching the base of South gate road. They own that small section, not the county or state, and want to discourage us cyclists and cars in general from using their little private road. I heard they tried to block the Diablo Challenge last year from using it.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

IRMB said:


> Southgate road, mnt diablo between athenian school and the gate. The worst ever. End thread.


Yep...


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

IRMB said:


> Southgate road, mnt diablo between athenian school and the gate. The worst ever. End thread.


Last Diablo Challenge I asked about it and, if I remember correctly, that stretch is privately owned and no one wants to pay for paving. Yellow pages lawyers should be on standby. 

Ooops. Noticed this was mentioned below. Confirmation here.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Southgate definitely.

Mountain blvd descent just south of Park blvd intersection, south of Montclair.
I avoid it for fear of my bike exploding. Use Monterey instead.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

+1000

I ride mt diablo alot and that small s.gate section is horrid. The potholes seem to get larger and deeper every year. Alot of times I try to park after the bad section of road. If they discount that secttion from the annual mt diablo challenge and start from the gate after many more people will finally get under an hour though officially time trial starts from school.

If i get chance ill try and post pics, unless someone out there already has some.


----------

